# bypass optiplex gx 270 front power leads to connect to dimension 2400



## netveg199 (Nov 23, 2010)

replaced optiplex gx 270 motherboard with dimension 4200 all connections work except the front power button/usb as 270 has 2 sub plates with leads that change in pin design from one board to the next.

I want a way to bypass this mess making it the easiest way possble to connect to dimension motherboard.

not to mention cutting down on the amount of cords stringing from one to the next..


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello netveg199 and welcome to TSF,

If I have you correct, you transplanted a Dimension board into an Optiplex case...

I, just so happen to have an Optiplex sitting in my closet, so if you hold on for a bit, I will give you the pin-out.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

This should be the pinout for your Dimension board J9G1 header (f_panel)









#3 is the control panel connector, this should go to the power button/led area.
#6 is the one you are going to need to modify...









Here are the pinouts for the ctrl panel header on the I/O board and for the I/O header... 
A little creative wiring on your part, and you will be able to use the I/O panel in the optiplex case with your board!
http://crav3n.com/kb/?View=entry&EntryID=170


Hope this helps you out.

EDIT:

Just in case you don't know, the wires that correspond to the pins on the pinout are, the pink one is #1 and they go in numerical order to pin #36...


----------

